# ORLIES HUDRAULICS & CHEVY ACCESSORIES



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ORLIES HUDRAULICS & CHEVY ACCESSORIES
NEW LOCATION
AT 335 N 25TH AVE PHOENIX AZ 85009
BUESINESS HOURS MON-FRI 8-5
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THEM AT 602-643-8037
I was in there today to check out the new store again and he has in completely set up now has everything u could need........... or zeniths, paint, adex,all sizes cyl,full setups NOS chevy parts everythingi will be back tomorrow to take pics


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:dunno: Picssssssssssssssssssssssss :sprint:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

The man is OLDSCHOOL !!!!!!!!!! 


Glad to hear he's still out there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm gonna be there tommorro,I'll take sum pics and post them up,Chris is cool as hell to......


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh the guy should have hired me back in 1991, who know how many creative ideas and patents he could have made. Orlies, Ottos, and Reds would have been the innovations in Lowrider Hydraulics back then. I think his shop was around Lakewood. CA. 
Nice folks, I guess they just got tired of hiring people that would learn what they could, then open their own shop. :|


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Aug 18 2010, 05:05 PM~18346246
> *:dunno: Picssssssssssssssssssssssss :sprint:
> *


  havent been able to make it back shit he has parts i already payed for waiting for me even


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18350015
> *Ahh the guy should have hired me back in 1991, who know how many creative ideas and patents he could have made. Orlies, Ottos, and Reds  would have been the innovations in Lowrider Hydraulics back then.  I think his shop was around Lakewood. CA.
> Nice folks, I guess they just got tired of hiring people that would learn what they could, then open their own shop.  :|
> *


Anthony Fuentes was working him, he got into some personal problems with some fools and left town .... 
he was on Artesia in Long Beach


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

i bought my 1st 4 pump set-up for my 67 cat from Orlies,thats when quality shit was out,none of this made in china shit...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Aug 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18366883
> *i bought my 1st 4 pump set-up for my 67 cat from Orlies,thats when quality shit was out,none of this made in china shit...
> *


I remember that..., even the motors were USA built,


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18366843
> *Anthony Fuentes was working him, he got into some personal problems with some fools and left town ....
> he was on Artesia in Long Beach
> *


x3


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 19 2010, 02:40 AM~18350015
> *Ahh the guy should have hired me back in 1991, who know how many creative ideas and patents he could have made. Orlies, Ottos, and Reds  would have been the innovations in Lowrider Hydraulics back then.  I think his shop was around Lakewood. CA.
> Nice folks, I guess they just got tired of hiring people that would learn what they could, then open their own shop.  :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18366843
> *Anthony Fuentes was working him, he got into some personal problems with some fools and left town ....
> he was on Artesia in Long Beach
> *


*Just to add,Chris Coca back handed Anthony :biggrin: Also Ralph got beat down by Samoans,I think this may be the trouble you are referring to?*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*also he had shops on Whittier in Pico Rivera,on Alondra in Bellflower and the final shop on Artesia in Longo.*


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18369282
> *also he had shops on Whittier in Pico Rivera,on Alondra in Bellflower and the final shop on Artesia in Longo.
> *


GOOD TO HEAR HE IS STILL AROUNG ONE FIRME PERSON


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18366843
> *Anthony Fuentes was working him, he got into some personal problems with some fools and left town ....
> he was on Artesia in Long Beach
> *



I was willing to work for free to learn a few things and then stay on if they offered me a job.

I spoke with him and his wife, they seemed really annoyed, like they had several employees that once they learned the ropes, they left and started their own place. Not to sound like I have any hard feelings, I was still working full time and college to get my engineering degree. Don't even know what I was thinking, must have been some trans fluid in my blood 

They seems to be going pretty good. Was the magazine Orlies his too? I have a couple issues someplace, plus an old price list if anyone want to see them I can upload.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 18 2010, 09:37 PM~18348380
> *I'm gonna be there tommorro,I'll take sum pics and post them up,CHRIS IS COOL AS HELL TO......
> *


Sure he's cool. . . When he's not keeping peoples money then skipping town without performing any work. I guess i'm the fool for trusting people who say they're a man of their word.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 21 2010, 09:47 AM~18369241
> *Just to add,Chris Coca  back handed Anthony  :biggrin:  Also Ralph got beat down by Samoans,I think this may be the trouble you are referring to?
> *


talking about the problem that made them leave and close up shop, from 1 day to the other....


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 22 2010, 02:35 AM~18374311
> *talking about the problem that made them leave and close up shop, from 1 day to the other....
> *


*
oh,thought you were talking about Anthony.What happend with Orlie is that he,his wife Lupe and nieto Steven were kidnapped.*


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2010, 10:53 AM~18376002
> *
> oh,thought you were talking about Anthony.What happend with Orlie is that he,his wife Lupe and nieto Steven were kidnapped.
> *


  yup... 
i heard he had to fork out 25g's ,


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18376523
> * yup...
> i heard he had to fork out 25g's ,
> *


*no,the cops busted the dudes before anything happened*


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

T T T PHX!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

BACK IN THE DAYS HE DID GET ALL HIS SQUARES N ROUNDS FROM VENTURA COUNTY :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like a nice shop!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Aug 25 2010, 12:48 PM~18403486
> *BACK IN THE DAYS HE DID GET ALL HIS SQUARES N ROUNDS FROM VENTURA COUNTY  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*that was one of spots,he also go them in LA,Tucson and San Diego.*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: :run: 
:run: :run: :run: :run:
:run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 23 2010, 01:50 PM~18385051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now that's old school


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

cool ass dude been to his house a few times


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

T T T 4
ORLIES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: TTT TO ORLIES


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Orlies????I thought they went to Mars cause i havent seen any of there stuff for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :squint: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 18 2010, 11:40 PM~18350015
> *Ahh the guy should have hired me back in 1991, who know how many creative ideas and patents he could have made. Orlies, Ottos, and Reds  would have been the innovations in Lowrider Hydraulics back then.  I think his shop was around Lakewood. CA.
> Nice folks, I guess they just got tired of hiring people that would learn what they could, then open their own shop.  :|
> *



HE WAS LOCATED IN THE CITY OF BELL... BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uitztekatl1 (Apr 6, 2008)

WENT IN TO GET SOME SEALS,THEY HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED..BUMP FOR ORLIES :biggrin:


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

orlie is a good dude hes been around since the early 80s or late 70s he and his family and good people. and yes some fools tried to jack him and this is why he is no longer in cali....... our loss


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18636007
> *Orlies????I thought they went to Mars cause i havent seen any of there stuff for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :squint:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :scrutinize: but you've seen his stuff on mars?? :loco:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

is this shop still around?


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Dec 7 2010, 06:07 AM~19261359
> *is this shop still around?
> *


yea picked up some cylinders from them a couple weeks ago


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT BUENA ONDA EL SENOR ORLIES!


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 21 2010, 10:47 AM~18369241
> *Just to add,Chris Coca  back handed Anthony  :biggrin:  Also Ralph got beat down by Samoans,I think this may be the trouble you are referring to?
> *



HE GOT INTO SOME SHIT WITH SOME BLACKS KIDNAPPING HIM & HIS WIFE HE LIVED IN BELLFLOWER AT THE TIME BUT HE HAD KICK ASS PARTS BACK THEN HE HAD NO CHINA MADE BULLSHIT (MOLINAS MACHINE IN PARAMOUNT MADE LOTS OF HIS PARTS, AND A FEW OTHER MACHINE SHOPS.) HE WOULD GET HIS ADELS FROM AMMCEP IN TUCSON & NATIONAL AIRCRAFT SUPPLY, THAT WAS GOOD QUALITY, HE CARRIED CARLING SWITCHES, EL MONTE REDS CYL, D&H CYLS, THE QUALITY MIGHT NOT BE THE SAME BUT U GOTTA GIVE IT TO ORLIE HE'S GOT LOTS OF HISTORY TO TELL AS A PAST EMPLOYER I HAVE NO COMMENT BUT AS ONE OF THE HYDRAULICS PIONEERS, ALONG WITH BILL HINES YOU GOTTA GIVE HIM THE RESPECT DUE!!!!!!! HE SUPPLIED LOTS OF US IN L.A. MANDO HI-LOW WHEN HE WAS MANDOS LIFTS, ERNEST HOUSE, TED WELLS, GARY MAY, AND SO ON HE KEPT THE SPORT ALIVE......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there a number to the shop


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 14 2011, 08:36 PM~19600378
> *Is there a number to the shop
> *


 602 256 2465


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I can remember buying his magazines back in the day


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 10:03 AM~19866017
> *I can remember buying his magazines back in the day
> *


he still sells all them at the shop


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

anymore on the story why he left LA


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 23 2010, 02:50 PM~18385051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt for ORLIE


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 23 2011, 07:49 AM~19939645
> *he still sells all them at the shop
> *


old ones?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

yup all the old ones


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Damn dog I remember this pic from when I was a little boy. It's a trip how a picture can take you back to a certain place and time. I remember seeing those color spoked D's and thinking damn that was some ballin ass shit.

Thanks for posting homie

Hec


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::wave:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT R.I.P ORLIE


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Rip


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:angel: ride in peace :angel:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

RIP HOMIE


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

rip big homie


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

RIDE IN PEACE . . .uffin::angel:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

R.I.P Orlie


Still have his old business card in my business card contact s folder...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MUCH RESPECT TO A WELL KNOW LOWRIDER MAN HES THE FACE OF LOWRIDER 


WHAT ARE THE PLANS FOR HIS SERVICES ?


----------

